# Fishing the Urban Canals in North Miami



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

He's the first guy I recommend whenever anyone asks me about peacocks (something I don't do..).


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It is fun to catch those peas, but a PIA to cast a fly rod in some of those smaller canals with boat docks.

Those nice snook are a pleasant surprise.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice report, looks like you guys nailed it.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job, great fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea Alan Z has been at it for a long time now. I almost fished with him once but had to cancel due to other plans. Be we talked back and forth, on and off years ago. He is the butterfly peacock bass king!


----------



## quailvalleyfarm (Jun 16, 2015)

Those Peacocks are certainly exotic looking fish. What did you catch them with?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

> Those Peacocks are certainly exotic looking fish.  What did you catch them with?


It was a blast--I definitely recommend Capt. Z. We started the day with top water and suspending lures and then went to custom made jigs. The peacocks are typically very aggressive when you get the jig near them when they are on or near the nest.


----------

